# Musstang GT Convertible 89



## rs2600 (Nov 26, 2008)

Just bought a 89 GT conv. Problem is, there's no heat inside the car. Engine temp is within normal range and fan is working. Hoses in the engine compartment going to the heater and comming out again are just lukewarm. When idling, a litter more heat comes through the defroster bur as soon as the car starts moving it gets cold again. What could to be the problem?

/Matt


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi rs2600,

Sorry it took so long for a reply, I don't think too many members that help with auto issues peek in this sub-forum very often. They hang out in:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f155/

The first thing to check is the coolant level in the radiator.... but not when the engine is at operating temperature. Check the coolant before starting the car.

If the coolant is OK, it might be the thermostat needs replaced.


----------

